# Essential Oil Blend with FOs



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 21, 2009)

I made this blend of EOs and FOs the other day and just sniffed it and it is **** sexy (if you like the "mystic"  "hippy" type of scents). 

2 parts each of 

Oakmoss & Amber FO
Orange (sweet) EO
Jasmine EO

1 part each of 

Clove EO
Bergamot EO
Patchouli EO
Lavender EO
Ylang Ylang EO
Cypress EO
Bay Rum FO
Amber FO 
Sandalwood FO
Vera Wang FO

I was trying to copy a massage oil that I like but I didn't have some of the ingredients and so substituted.  Just thought I'd share if anyone wants to play with it.  :wink:


----------

